# Ratings Dropping!!



## bullchat (May 8, 2017)

I have seen my ratings drop consistantly lately. Sometimes it seems the more I drive the more it drops. Yesterday I had a rating of 4.66. I took three rides. I thought things went well with all three. Today my summary from yesterday says my past 100 ratings is 4.65. I don't get it. Anybody else have these issues.


----------



## MARY ANDERSON (May 3, 2017)

Yes!!!! I went from 4.9.6 too 4.5 in 2 weeks ...since all these changes the last few weeks


----------



## bullchat (May 8, 2017)

That sounds like me too. I was running 4.91 steady for weeks. Then started dropping consistanly the last three weeks. Clean car, polite, ask which route, candy, water, are they running late, engaging, smile, we laugh together etc etc. I really don't understand it.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Your rating is based off of the last 100 rides, but it's also scored against other drivers in your area. 

For example: You might be a 4.9 and they might be a 4.84 (on average) during any given quarter, but when their 4.84 drops to a 4.80, your rating gets dragged down with it. 

The system says, "Oh, the average driver gets this many bad ratings and it equals this score, so this higher rated driver gets this many bad ratings, and it must average this score." 

It's aligning you with other people in your area, on a curve, on an average. 

Does this make sense? I get it my head, but it's hard to explain. 

I know how you feel. I was a 5.0 driver forever and now it only goes as high as 4.94 -- not that I care about my ratings.


----------



## bullchat (May 8, 2017)

I understand your explaination. But shouldn't I worry about getting deactivated because of the low ratings? Thanks.


----------



## 2CV750CC (Nov 18, 2015)

bullchat said:


> I have seen my ratings drop consistantly lately. Sometimes it seems the more I drive the more it drops. Yesterday I had a rating of 4.66. I took three rides. I thought things went well with all three. Today my summary from yesterday says my past 100 ratings is 4.65. I don't get it. Anybody else have these issues.


yes, same here lately
even though there seems no issue and I see tips - wtf


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

bullchat said:


> I have seen my ratings drop consistantly lately. Sometimes it seems the more I drive the more it drops. Yesterday I had a rating of 4.66. I took three rides.  I thought things went well with all three. Today my summary from yesterday says my past 100 ratings is 4.65. I don't get it. Anybody else have these issues.


This may give you some hindsight. While dated info, the dysfunction in Lyft's rating system is unchanged to date:

http://www.ridesharingservices.com/2014/10/lyft-star-rating-system-is-absolutely.html?m=1


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

bullchat said:


> I understand your explaination. But shouldn't I worry about getting deactivated because of the low ratings? Thanks.


I don't know about your rating but do your self a favor and don't read anything Trump economic post, this dude is fkd up in the head .


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

MARY ANDERSON said:


> Yes!!!! I went from 4.9.6 too 4.5 in 2 weeks ...since all these changes the last few weeks


Any emails from Lyft about your ratings, Ms Anderson?


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Dont let ratings control you. Have seen drivers that are 4.6, that are still driving.

Ratings, like the rest have said, your current 100 last rides. Just 1☆ among those 100 ratings will mess up your rating.

For example if ratings are based on last 10 rides:
1. You have 9-5☆ and your last is a 1☆. Thats already a 4.6☆. 
2. But then you get another 1☆ ride, it drops your older ride, thats a 5☆. 
So now you have 8-5☆ and 2-1☆, that drops you to 4.2☆. 

Like I said, these are just examples. See where im going? If not...sorry, bad at explaining lol.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

MARY ANDERSON said:


> Yes!!!! I went from 4.9.6 too 4.5 in 2 weeks ...since all these changes the last few weeks


Which current changes are making the pax hate on you???

PS I've seen it happend before though. Two major cases causing 4.9>4.6 drops were:

1) when they overfalsified ETAs in one fell swoop - had stuff like "4 minute" ETAs thru 2 school zones, 6 stop signs, 4 lights and 2 left-on-green-arrows-only ...Pax were hatin', hard

2) when some of their updates glitch urban pickups to the wrong side of building (and some suburban pickups to the wrong circle/court) and make it look like an intentional pindrop there... these bugs are occasionally re-introduced during updates, stay for 2-3 days, and then get STEALTH-PATCHED (bypassing the Google play update process - just appears suddenly, like destination or PT policy changes)



Trump Economics said:


> Your rating is based off of the last 100 rides, but it's also scored against other drivers in your area.
> 
> For example: You might be a 4.9 and they might be a 4.84 (on average) during any given quarter, but when their 4.84 drops to a 4.80, your rating gets dragged down with it.
> 
> ...


False.

1 point is 1 star not given


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Dear geniuses. It ever cross your mind that riders now see their ratings live and instant in the rider app? The change was rolled out a few week ago. Just a thought


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Dear geniuses. It ever cross your mind that riders now see their ratings live and instant in the rider app? The change was rolled out a few week ago. Just a thought


Uhm... Lyft.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

*sigh*


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Uhm... Lyft.


Brilliant. You geniuses cant even get 5 stars from uber rejects.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Wait Lyft drivers = Uber rejects? Not the other way around??


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Brilliant. You geniuses cant even get 5 stars from uber rejects.


Uhm...

The aforementioned recent change was ON UBER.

This being Lyft, well....


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

Me too.. I had a 5.0, now its 4.7 in 3 weeks!! No reason, this is unusual, because I am so nice to everyone.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Uhm...
> 
> The aforementioned recent change was ON UBER.
> 
> This being Lyft, well....


Lyft riders = uber rejects


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Which current changes are making the pax hate on you???
> 
> PS I've seen it happend before though. Two major cases causing 4.9>4.6 drops were:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Lyft/Uber Drivers are doing hit jobs on their competition. Drivers take rides themselves and ding your rating or worse write you up, hoping to run you off or get you deactivated.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Give us the stats from your last 3 Weekly Summaries. 

Possible reasons. January. LyftLine. 

3 rides? How many do you do a week. Fewer rides, the bigger the hit to average

take 4.8 & 4.9 pax only for a while. See if anything changes

And no LiftLine.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

bullchat said:


> I have seen my ratings drop consistantly lately. Sometimes it seems the more I drive the more it drops. Yesterday I had a rating of 4.66. I took three rides. I thought things went well with all three. Today my summary from yesterday says my past 100 ratings is 4.65. I don't get it. Anybody else have these issues.


Always leave comments in the comment box for passengers you have ANY issue with.By "any" I mean pay attention to anything they may whine about & every detail of the ride because pax are super petty & will judge you for everything.Screenshot them and at the end of each shift email Lyft to " please monitor these passenger ratings.Had issues". They will throw out any bad ratings you receive from them.They tell us to write in if we feel a passenger may rate us low due to something unfair or beyond our control.I do it daily.My rating never goes below a 4.97.


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

On a 5 point Lichert scale most people are use to 5- outstanding, 4- excellent, 3- average, 2- poor, 1- unsatisfactory so they think a 4 is a good rating. Also remember that this is based on your last 100 rides so a 4 star dropping a 5 star from your avg will show.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

bullchat said:


> I have seen my ratings drop consistantly lately. Sometimes it seems the more I drive the more it drops. Yesterday I had a rating of 4.66. I took three rides. I thought things went well with all three. Today my summary from yesterday says my past 100 ratings is 4.65. I don't get it. Anybody else have these issues.


Lyft accepts Uber rejects . You should expect nothing less then low ratings by low lifes .


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

bullchat said:


> I have seen my ratings drop consistantly lately. Sometimes it seems the more I drive the more it drops. Yesterday I had a rating of 4.66. I took three rides. I thought things went well with all three. Today my summary from yesterday says my past 100 ratings is 4.65. I don't get it. Anybody else have these issues.


I contacted lyft re the same issue. Always polite, courteous, clean vehicle, safe driver blah blah blah!
Anyway, I told lyft that I have no idea what further PAX want or expect of me. The only option was to also pay their fare. Maybe that'll finaly make these bastrds happy!


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

Strange I have gone from the damage of one passenger which brought me down to 4.75 to raise daily to a 4.9 rating as of yesterday.

My advice is the same as others, keep plugging along. Do a self assessment and make changes that you feel comfortable with, the key is to be "you". One question you might ask yourself is, "Am I the type of driver that I would want if I am a pax?"

The next thing is... Do NOT stress over your rating, it is not that important to the bottom line.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

bullchat said:


> I have seen my ratings drop consistantly lately. Sometimes it seems the more I drive the more it drops. Yesterday I had a rating of 4.66. I took three rides. I thought things went well with all three. Today my summary from yesterday says my past 100 ratings is 4.65. I don't get it. Anybody else have these issues.


I do its a Lyft thing. I stopped driving Lyft only Uber now. My ratings drop .02 a day with Lyft snd my car is clean and I try to be nice.



MARY ANDERSON said:


> Yes!!!! I went from 4.9.6 too 4.5 in 2 weeks ...since all these changes the last few weeks


What changes are you referring to?


----------

